# Humphries in American Fork?



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anybody had any experience with them? Im in the need for a new bow, Have been looking into a Bowtech, but every online place in the world says you have to go directly to a shop to buy them , unless you qualify for the "Bowtech in the boonies" program. Humphries is the only place that comes up within a 50 mile radius of Salt Lake.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never been to the one in AF, but I've been to their Payson store. The guys they have working there are awesome and they really understand customer service.

I believe Jake's in Orem carries Bowtech as well.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Top of Utah Archery in Logan carries the new bowtechs as well. Sportsman's Warehouse carries bowtechs as well...not sure about the newer models but I always see lots of admirals and captains whenever I do go by SW.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Humphries in American Fork is awesome. Ask for Colby. He knows his stuff and will get you set up right. Highly recommend


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Its hard to go into a shop you have never been to. A couple of the "local" shops have been terrible to work with in the past for me. Its always good to get some feedback on their service before you drop a paycheck into their shop!!! Does anybody know why Bowtech has it set up to where you have to go into the shop to buy a bow? This whole "each dealer has a territory" thing kind of takes away from the whole "free enterprise" thing going on with business's. Kinda sucks if you can find a bow online for a good deal you cant buy it unless you go into their shop. Do these bows usually go for about the same deals in each shop or is each shop able to set their own prices and deals?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

bow&muzzyhunter said:


> Humphries in American Fork is awesome. Ask for Colby. He knows his stuff and will get you set up right. Highly recommend


+1!! i wont go anywhere else but humphries!! i dont wanna mention any names *cough* Jakes *cough* but i went to another local archery store and was less then impressed. i didnt feel like i was a customer, but more like a $$$ as i walked through their front doors not to mention that only their "friends" get the quality bow tuning and that the average guy just gets the "close enough" bow tune :roll: :O•-: ... thats not the case at humphries. Brian or Colby are extremely nice and know what they are doing. they take the time to get to know you personally and want to do anything in their power to help you out. brian and colby have both gone the extra mile for me more then once! they do an outstanding job! so does Austin in the payson store. they do carry bowtec bows and are a dealer for them.


----------



## TheKingCan (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it's pretty typical for bow manufacturers to prohibit the sale of new bows online. I'm pretty sure Hoyt and Mathews don't allow it. 

I haven't really had a bunch of interaction with Humphries. I have been to both locations and was satisfied with their customer service and knowledge. I know of a couple archery shops in the salt lake valley that have terrible customer service and I wouldn't shop there. I would give Humphries a shot and if all else fails you can usually find really good deals on ebay.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sportsmans Warehouse does not carry Bowtech anymore they only carry Diamond, don't ask me why. Jakes doesn't carry bowtech either. I would recommend Humphries, they are a great shop, I will buy next bow from them if I don't buy it from my work.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

THanks for the info guys. Doesnt sound like anybody really has anything bad to say about them. Its a good thing to hear. I agree with the "salt lake shops" I havent spent alot of time in either of them, but the few times I have been in there the guys treat you like you are bothering them or inconviencing them. The last time I was in there ready to lay down some money on a new Hoyt, they quickly changed my mind just by their attitude. Its a sad thing that Hoyt is losing business by the way the shop is. Anywho, Ive found a new bowtech that feels just as good as the hoyt, with a much better price tag. Hopefully I can find a good deal on the same bow from Humphreys!!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> I agree with the "salt lake shops" I havent spent alot of time in either of them, but the few times I have been in there the guys treat you like you are bothering them or inconviencing them. The last time I was in there ready to lay down some money on a new Hoyt, they quickly changed my mind just by their attitude. Its a sad thing that Hoyt is losing business by the way the shop is.


You won't have any issues with the guys at Humphries. They treat you right and give you the time of day no matter your knowledge of bows and accessories.


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

they are great go their every time for stuff with my bow all of them are great their


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

The extra miles it might take to get there is worth it, Colby and Brian really know there stuff and do not look down their nose at you if you don't. The service is always top notch, they will let you try anything out in their indoor shooting range, and they try not to take calls when they are with you.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Bowtech isn't limiting how many shops can carry their product, they are simply trying to ensure that people buying their bows are being properly informed and set up when purchasing their product... it is called quality assurance. Mathews and Hoyt work under similar guidelines.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I highly recommend Humphries in AF. As mentioned by others, those kids know their stuff, and are extremely helpful. They are willing to share information, without making you feel stupid for asking questions. I have always had great experiences and excellent customer service from them. Great shop and great bunch of guys.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I will say that the kid I delt with at Humphires seemed to know a fair amount about bows. I bought my bow off KSL for 200 bucks, nice cheap starter bow. The string was a little frayed so I took it Humphries in AF to have it tuned and talk about a new string and arrows. We set up a deal and I left my bow. Because I was concerned about price the kid told me he would do the install and tune for free is I bought the string (150.00$ vapor trails). O.K. I say and came back in a week. Went to pay the bill and there was a 15$ charge for tunning the bow. So I ask the kid why he told me he would do it for free and now he is charging me. Oh, he say's i gave you a discount! And I reply, that is not what I agreed to. After a few words I agree to pay the 15 bucks. I have not, nor will not go back to Humphries. All I ask out a a buisness is stand by your word, plain and simple.

On a side note I dont think the Vapor trails string was the right choice for a 200$ KSL bow. I think someone who is interested in the person and not making a buck may have directed me to the string wax. Now I know and knowing is half the battle. Live and learn.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Just purchased a Bowtech from them about a month or so ago and the customer service was awesome! They know what they are talking about and I never felt pushed to by anything I wasnt comfortable with. I will continue to use them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

pkred said:


> I will say that the kid I delt with at Humphires seemed to know a fair amount about bows. I bought my bow off KSL for 200 bucks, nice cheap starter bow. The string was a little frayed so I took it Humphries in AF to have it tuned and talk about a new string and arrows. We set up a deal and I left my bow. Because I was concerned about price the kid told me he would do the install and tune for free is I bought the string (150.00$ vapor trails). O.K. I say and came back in a week. Went to pay the bill and there was a 15$ charge for tunning the bow. So I ask the kid why he told me he would do it for free and now he is charging me. Oh, he say's i gave you a discount! And I reply, that is not what I agreed to. After a few words I agree to pay the 15 bucks. I have not, nor will not go back to Humphries. All I ask out a a buisness is stand by your word, plain and simple.
> 
> On a side note I dont think the Vapor trails string was the right choice for a 200$ KSL bow. I think someone who is interested in the person and not making a buck may have directed me to the string wax. Now I know and knowing is half the battle. Live and learn.


if wax was all you really needed, they would have told you that. sounds like there was a little more damage to the string that couldnt be repaired by just waxing it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't like to talk about business on the inernet, so I won't say how I feel about Humphries. :roll:


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not buy a Bowtech from huntersfriend.com if you're not wanting to go to a shop?


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

FootinUT said:


> Why not buy a Bowtech from huntersfriend.com if you're not wanting to go to a shop?


Thats what I was trying to do, but they will only let you buy from them if the nearest Bowtech dealers is more than like 40 miles from your zip code. Humphreys is 25 miles away so they wont sell to me. Thats where the "Bowtech in the boonies" program is for, but I live too close to a "authorized dealer" to qualify to buy one off them!!!


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

troutslayer said:


> FootinUT said:
> 
> 
> > Why not buy a Bowtech from huntersfriend.com if you're not wanting to go to a shop?
> ...


Good to know... never looked that far into a bowtech on huntersfriend (obviously)


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Humphries has always been good to me and my bro...I'd recommend them from the handful of times I've been in there.

copple2


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

+1 to Humphries. Colby and crew has always treated me like I was family. Straight up honest feedback and answers to gear questions and more concerned with getting you into the right set up over selling you a bunch of stuff you don't need. I drive an hour+ to get to their shop and would drive double that if I had to.


----------

